# separating springtails from cocofiber culture



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is there any *easy* way to separate springtails from a coco fiber culture?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I put a nice sturdy leaf in on top of their culture. They'll congregate on it. Also, I use those peat pots (the ones for starting seedlings). Tear off a side, spray it down with water and put on top of the culture. They will crawl all over the top and bottom of it. Then I just lift it out and blow them into the frog tank.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tree Fern panel stored in the culture as outlined here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was able to set my coco fiber springtail culture in the charcoal culture I wanted to seed with a fair amount of yeast and just let it set for a few day and enough moved over to get it started then I did the same with a second charcoal culture.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i'm doing that rite now, but im the kind of guy that really doesn't have that much patience  so i'm see if there's anyway to speed it up a bit


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

There was a thread on this a while back. I mentioned that I use and have used for years and got the idea from someone at Northwest frog fest. I use the Scotch-Brite pads No. 46. I get them from Smart&Final stores in a ten pack. They do not have any damaging zinc or magnesium coatings on them. I cut them into 4 or 6 pieces and place 1-3 on top of the culture substrate. I feed sliced cucumber to my tropical springs on top of the pads. When ready to feed out just shake the pads over a small deli cup and put in tanks.

Here is a link to see what they are.......again I get them at Smart and Final Stores.

Janitorial Supplies - Scotch-Brite Griddle Polishing Pad No. 46 (SHR-MCO46)


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

jeez those are expensive for some sponges... rite now i'm trying the technique where you put a leaf on top and the springs are supposed to congregate on the leaf


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

goof901 said:


> jeez those are expensive for some sponges... rite now i'm trying the technique where you put a leaf on top and the springs are supposed to congregate on the leaf


The link was to show you what they are. The 10 pack at smart and final is 11 or $12. Much cheaper than on the link.

The amount of springs you can harvest using these are insane.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

agreed





evolvstll said:


> The link was to show you what they are. The 10 pack at smart and final is 11 or $12. Much cheaper than on the link.
> 
> The amount of springs you can harvest using these are insane.




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here are two previous threads in which I talk about the feeding method:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/68164-new-springs-hobby-3.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/72198-how-do-you-get-springtails-out-cultures.html


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

I went to look for a small tree fern block at Petsmart (I thought they had a small one at Hermit crab section the other day), but I could not find one. So I got a pad similar to the one elovstll posted. This one is a natural fiber type.










I need to separate springtails from my mixed culture of springtail and orange and soft gray isopods. I am going to harvest some with the pad like Pumilo does and put them on a bed of charcoal. What size container would be good for a small springtail culture?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

If the culture is large enough you can use my method for collecting wild springs.i use a small deli container and the lid to a ff culture I peel off the micron filter and cut a i put a piece of charcoal window screen to fit under the lid .then I put sliced button mushrooms in some water and let them soak for a few minutes take them out the water and put a little brewers yeast on the mushroom.next I fold a piece of wet paper towel and place it in the bottom of the deli cup then in goes the mushrooms then the screen goes on followed by the lid.i then place it faceing lid down they make their way into the trap which can be flooded and I use a baby ear and nose sucker to get them out


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

I use a bendy kids straw and blow them from the culture into the tank.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I use pieces of undyed corrugated cardboard cut into small squares and tap them out into the tanks I am feeding\seeding. Works like a charm, its cheap, easy to find, and not messy at all.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

So I tried a small piece of the Scotch Bright, but it was a kinda flop. I see a lot of springtail running around it and under it, but not in it  I will try a piece of cardboard next.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tomoko Schum said:


> So I tried a small piece of the Scotch Bright, but it was a kinda flop. I see a lot of springtail running around it and under it, but not in it  I will try a piece of cardboard next.


How long did you leave it? In order for this, or the tree fern method to work, you simply store the pad in your culture indefinitely. It may take a few days for it to really populate. If you simply store it in there, it is ready for collection any time. Sprinkling a little yeast on helps too.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> How long did you leave it? In order for this, or the tree fern method to work, you simply store the pad in your culture indefinitely. It may take a few days for it to really populate. If you simply store it in there, it is ready for collection any time. Sprinkling a little yeast on helps too.


I left the pad in the culture for 6 days now with some yeast sprinkled on top. I was hoping that a few springtail would climb on it by now, but none seen on it so far, top or bottom. I have not pulled it from the culture. If I can get hold of a small piece of tree fern, I will try it side by side to see which one springtails prefer.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

With the pads feeding yeast isn't going to work. I keep a mandolin in the frog room and put a few sliced of cucumber both under and on top if the pad. Yes leave it in the culture.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, there still is a hope with the pad 

My kitten happened to knock the culture over to its side last night, burrying the pad in the ABG mix. When I tapped on the pad to clean the bits and pieces of the ABG mix that was stuck to the pad, I saw a few springtails jump off the pad. I tapped again, another few dropped off. 

Tonight I sunk the pad halfway into the ABG mix. Hopefully I will have enough springtails on the pad in a few days to transfer to another box to start a culture without isopods mixed in it. 

What substrate material do you find the best for springtails? Is the charcoal for grilling okay to use? Do I need to crush them into small pieces?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

use a mixture of coco fiber, tree fern mix (hagen/exoterra bag), boiled oak leaves. Sometime some peat moss mixed in. Sometimes some milled sphagnum moss.....for the tropical variety. Use the pads and the cucumber as described.
I recently switched my temperates to an all charcoal substrate and feed only yeast. To feed out flood the spring container. Shake and or tamp to get the springs to all float up to the top. Pour off into another similar container. Use a turkey baster to get the water out as the springs float. Feed off springs. Make sure to leave just under half of the charcoal coverd with water.


----------

